# 2017 Beans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pork Network.

Regards, Mike

http://www.porknetwork.com/news/industry/us-soybeans-may-be-headed-90-million-acres-2017


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

IT will require some modifications rotations in general. Like beans after beans or maybe where 2 year beans are common some will do 3 years or more in beans .That will increase disease and lower yield .But there is truth to it seed salesman tells me fair amount of guys in my area asking about -plus 3 years in beans.Wont be us .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Won't be much change here.Pretty much 50-50 corn soybeans with a few guys more corn that need the feed.

Beans like to be rotated ,to many diseases and bugs here and Beans on beans just compounds that.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've had one field beans-on-beans four years now. Yield this year was 54 bpa, about the same as the beans/corn rotation bean fields.

But, it is going to corn this year to get control of the waterhemp coming up in it. Waterhemp is a cousin of palmaranthe pigweed--tough to control under beans.

But my other fields are going B-on-B.

Ralph


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We áre doing the opposite. Cutting beans from 50/50 to about 80/20. When everybody starts going left, we head to the right....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> We áre doing the opposite. Cutting beans from 50/50 to about 80/20. When everybody starts going left, we head to the right....


Yep, grandfather always said the best time to plant hay was when everybody else was plowing it under.


----------

